# Onan 45kw, Ford 300



## Kevin Coyle (Apr 1, 2021)

looking for help. I have an Onan 45kw genset I purchased at auction. It was a backup generator for the office where I worked. Is there any way of telling by the pic if this was set up for LP/Propane/Natural Gas?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

If it came from your company why not ask them, but I bet it is NG.
Did you check to see if it is 120/240 single phase?


----------



## Kevin Coyle (Apr 1, 2021)

ToolLover said:


> If it came from your company why not ask them, but I bet it is NG.
> Did you check to see if it is 120/240 single phase?


I no longer work there (retired last year), and it was replaced with a new diesel unit. It’s both single phase and 3 phase, and it was set up for single phase when it was hooked to my building. It was fed via a 500 gal underground tank (tank was removed when the new diesel unit was installed), which is why I assumed it was propane.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea looks like an LP unit.
can you see any build tags with the model and serial number from onan?

I am not a fan of the ford industrial motor...
they tend to run rough.... and can be tricky in cold weather below 30 deg f unless they have a good block heater.
and a good lp pre heater style carb.
the chevy is better. or the import motors like the nissan.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@Kevin Coyle: Do you plan to install it in your home?
Do you have the transfer switch that came with it from the factory?
One other question: Do you have the manual and schematics for this generator?


----------

